# apple VS. dell



## amillahtime (Sep 25, 2003)

I'm off too college, and i need a laptop i've been doing alot of research and was wondering what are some draw backs to 'jumping ship' and going with mac's powerbook vs. a high end dell? are macs better? are PCs? i've heard both.


----------



## Servant of Eru (Sep 13, 2003)

amillahtime said:


> I'm off too college, and i need a laptop i've been doing alot of research and was wondering what are some draw backs to 'jumping ship' and going with mac's powerbook vs. a high end dell? are macs better? are PCs? i've heard both.


Compatibility's the main one. I'm not an expert so I couldn't tell you all though. If you decide to go the PC route, I'd suggest looking at a whitebox notebook.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

amillahtime said:


> I'm off too college, and i need a laptop i've been doing alot of research and was wondering what are some draw backs to 'jumping ship' and going with mac's powerbook vs. a high end dell? are macs better? are PCs? i've heard both.


They're probably about the same for quality.
I'd suggest you see if any of your courses require software that is specific to one platform. 
If not, remember, learning a new platform will take longer than staying with the one you know.
I started on Windows and will continue with it because it's just more convenient not to have to learn a new sieries of apps.
I would not go with a white box laptop or desktop in college.
Whether the Dell or the Apple or whatever, get a good warrenty. You don't need to be screwing around with problems instead of studies. 

INHO, of course 

Good luck with your education :up:


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

What is whitebox?


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Fyzbo said:


> What is whitebox?


Hi Fysbo,

Often an unbranded computer, assembled by an independent or small shop .
The testing of hardware/software configurations is not as intense as the name brands and the warranties are often left to the sum of the suppliers rather than the assembler.
White box laptops are not as common as desktop versions.
You can get good deals on them, but in an environment of a student, I'd go with more proven hardware configurations and better warranty support.
Of course, if that person is knowledgeable in computers, the savings might pay off.


----------



## Servant of Eru (Sep 13, 2003)

Stoner said:


> Hi Fysbo,
> 
> Often an unbranded computer, assembled by an independent or small shop .
> The testing of hardware/software configurations is not as intense as the name brands and the warranties are often left to the sum of the suppliers rather than the assembler.
> ...


Hrm, maybe I got the term wrong then. I was thinking whitebox meant a Laptop Chassis/MOBO and you put your own parts in. That's what I'll probably be doing when I need one, but then again, I'm the adventurous type.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

amillahtime said:


> I'm off too college, and i need a laptop i've been doing alot of research and was wondering what are some draw backs to 'jumping ship' and going with mac's powerbook vs. a high end dell? are macs better? are PCs? i've heard both.


What a silly question!!! Of course, Macs are much superiour.  

Ok, seriously, all depends upon your definition of "better". Does better mean more secure, more stable, more friendly, etc.? Then yea, I will go on a limb to be shot at by the Wintel camp and say that a Mac is "better". 

But, as mentioned earlier, if by "better" you refer to compatibility w/ the possible programs/software that your college may require you to have access to upon your laptop, then "better" to stick w/ MS.

The Mac OS is not hard at all to "jump" into - its very easy to learn. If interested, there is a book "Macintosh Switchers Guide" by Robert Standerfer that for the most part is quite good.

One other item to consider: latest Consumer Reports [along w/ many other sources too] does not rank Dell, etc. too highly, in terms of service, reliability, etc. Keep in mind, from what I've heard, that its quite hard to do your own upgrading of Dell computers, since they have many parts made especially for their systems.

FWIW, I've "interviewed" many [+50] people that I've met in airports, hotels, etc. that have an Apple laptop, and not a one has had any negative stories to merit one not to consider acquiring an Apple.

Lastly, there are only a few programs [not talking about games here] that are specific to the Wintel world that are not available to the Apple user.


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

I'm in my last year of college and I definitely agree. Unless you are going to be a CS student you want good hardware with a long warranty. Also make sure the warranty covers pretty much everything or they won't honor it.


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

As far as apple vs. ms I say stick with what you are comfortable with. If you are completely lost when it comes to computers realize that there will be more tech support on campus for ms then for apple. I also see people spending lots of money on high end systems, it seems to be more beneficial to get a discount system and then replace it more often.


----------



## amillahtime (Sep 25, 2003)

MSM Hobbes said:


> What a silly question!!! Of course, Macs are much superiour.
> 
> Ok, seriously, all depends upon your definition of "better". Does better mean more secure, more stable, more friendly, etc.? Then yea, I will go on a limb to be shot at by the Wintel camp and say that a Mac is "better".
> .....


i'm basically just worried that if i get an apple, i'll have difficulty downloading class notes, projects, etc. and sharing files (media, documents, etc.) I'm also worried i would have problems connecting into the network (both at home and at school). Also, if there IS a problem finding a CS major that could help me would be more difficult. Are these problems actual or am i just listening to my cousin who doesn't want me to join the 'dark side'. (btw the school is george washington u.)


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

amillahtime, MS offers a full suite of their Office products [which, btw, many say is actually, strangely superiour than the Wintel world's version], so there is full-compatibility there - note sharing, etc. As to network connections, that too should not be an issue at all - but, to be on safe side, just in case there are any quirks at this particular location, might be prudent to double-check w/ the school's IT dept. As to problems, sheeeeet man, if the world ran on Mac's instead of PC's [pieces of crud ], there wouldn't be this many issues. Of course, you can hopefully tell that I am not biased...  Seriously, there are many very excellent Apple-intensive forums that can also help you, besides us here. So, really, if the GWU IT folks, profs, etc. don't have any issues, I'd seriously go for it. Do an honest price-per-quality component and bundled software of both the Dell and Apple. Might be surprised. Esp. if also consider the reputations of service, quality, etc. that both offer. Good luck!


----------



## amillahtime (Sep 25, 2003)

Any PC lovers out there who want to put in their two cents?


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

PC lovers?!?! You gotta be joking!!! These poor people spend too much time, money, and effort repairing, receiving MS upgrades, cursing, and crying!!!  JUST KIDDING!!!  Seriously, if you haven't already, check out some of the threads in the Apple section for some more wonderful words of wisdom...


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

I'm actually a linux lover, but the reality is, it's too complicated for the majority of beginners.

Some crude and rude remarks however:
If you are willing to pay more money so your brain doesn't have to work as hard go with apple. There are no sales and you can forget about buying hardware or software from competing companies, it's just too controlled. Claims that if everyone used apple there would not be issues have no backing. If everyone used apples hackers would be going after that os when creating viruses, adware and spyware(the reasons pcs stop working).

When it comes to compatability MS windows is the way to go. I have yet to see a program that does not have a windows version. Windows also has a huge amount of freeware written for it. Windows XP is also a very nice opperating system and a huge step up from previous versions when it comes to ease of use.

So my opinion...
Look at your budget and then go looking at every circular/special deal you can find. Find the computer with the fastest hardware that fits in your budget. To me that seems the most important, however I would end up loading linux on it anyway.


----------



## amillahtime (Sep 25, 2003)

so if you're saying that its easier to use a mac (less brainpower) and macs aren't as problem plagued as pcs (because hackers go after pcs) wouldn't it make more feasible sense to get a mac and the more money you spend is for reliability and ease of use?


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Fyzbo said:


> I'm actually a linux lover, but the reality is, it's too complicated for the majority of beginners.
> 
> Some crude and rude remarks however:
> If you are willing to pay more money so your brain doesn't have to work as hard go with apple. There are no sales and you can forget about buying hardware or software from competing companies, it's just too controlled.  *Claims that if everyone used apple there would not be issues have no backing. If everyone used apples hackers would be going after that os when creating viruses, adware and spyware(the reasons pcs stop working).*
> ...


Agree, to a point.  Regarding that above that is underlined: there are many third-party components that are indeed compatible and in fact tailor-made just for Apple computers. Also, memory, etc. can be ordered from these firms for A LOT cheaper than directly from Apple. That part above in bold, true, very true, but...  the Apple OS does have fewer security issues than many of the MS products [case in point, IE losing many to FireFox], due to its underlying guts, if you will. Oh, Apples OS X, there are many free-ware programs for it too. True, not as many as PC world, but just don't want the impression to be its a dry desert for that part. Not arguing, just adding to your statements! 

amillahtime - would not say that its necessarily a matter of less brainpower, but more of lets say, to many people, intuitive experience. Friendlier.


----------



## Servant of Eru (Sep 13, 2003)

Well, whatever you do, don't go Dell. Here's a THREAD started by a frustrated Dell customer, I can back their statements up. If you decide to go PC, I'd especially make sure and look at the recommendation someone or other made for ACER. But from everthing I've heard, aside from it's gaming prowess, Fyzbo's right, Linux > All, now I just have to get my friend to remember to loan me his extra Redhat CD so I can install it on my extra HDD! The only reason I still use Windoze at all is because it's the most compatible gaming OS, and I frequently use my PC as a gaming platform, otherwise I would've DROPPED it like a bad habit long ago!


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

For a review of Apple latest PowerBook: http://biz.yahoo.com/ap/050304/tech_test_revamped_powerbooks_6.html



> Review: Apple Polishes the PowerBook Line
> Friday March 4, 11:00 pm ET
> By Matthew Fordahl, AP Technology Writer
> Review: Apple Polishes the PowerBook Line With New Standard Features and Lower Prices
> ...


----------

